# PixelCat's IBS and bowel issues story



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello! Here is my story

I have had bowel issues since I was 6, with some long remission periods, and I'm 35 now. Female with two kids. I have also had a total abdominal hysterectomy.

It began when I was about 6, and I had some problems with bowel incontinence. All I remember is a cartoon pamphlet about Sneaky Poo. I did some training and it was resolved. When I was 9, I had Giardiasis for months. That did a real number on me.

When I was 13 I got my period, and I had awful pains from the beginning up until I had my hysterectomy. My bowels didn't seem to like this much, and they would be quite loose during my period.

Aside from the period pooping, nothing really happened until I was 19. I was in a bad relationship and my bowels completely lost the plot. My poop was disgusting and loose. I was bloated. I felt terrible and was diagnosed with IBS and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Looking back now, it was all connected. I occasionally had rectal bleeding.

I had my first colonoscopy at age 22, and had my first joyful bowel prep experience, haha. Nothing was found on that one. A year or so later I developed anal fissures. They were EXTREMELY painful. It's like pooping glass shards and it took months to heal. I still cringe thinking about that rectal exam. Oooouch.

A few years after that, I developed bowel incontinence. That plagued me for months, and I had another colonoscopy. Nothing was found, so once again IBS was diagnosed. That lasted for about six months, and it was awful.

Over the next few years, 2008-2016, I continued to have issues. I had a few colonoscopies, and in one some diverticular pockets were found. In my last colonoscopy a few years ago, polyps were found and removed. No malignancy.

Things settled down a bit, up until November 2016. Constipation became a huge problem all of a sudden. And bloating and extreme pain. At first, it looked like it was a pelvic issue. I had an emergency laparoscopy, and a little pocket of endometriosis was found. Yes, I've had a hysterectomy! It had been hiding in there a long time. A second laparoscopy was done to clean up some scar tissue that couldn't be removed in the previous one.

Next up, my gynie doc had me do bowel prep to see if the pain improves when my bowels are clear. And yes, the pain improves significantly when my bowels are clear. So onto a new gastroenterologist who specialises in functional and motility disorders. I had another colonoscopy about two weeks ago and another polyp was found and removed. The doctor is pretty confident that it's not malignant, but naturally a biopsy will be done to be safe.

And onto the next test! One I've never had before. Bowel Motility Studies. On Monday, I swallowed a cup of 'markers' (which are isotopes, I think). I then have a scan every day for four days. I'm two days in and the tech has mentioned that things are backed up in one particular spot.

I will then see the gastroenterologist again on the 7th of March. I am confident that my previous IBS diagnosis will be confirmed, but this time I will feel more vindicated. This doctor specialises in IBS and similar conditions, so it's not going to feel like a 'I don't know what is wrong with you' type of diagnosis. She is confident that we can treat whatever I have with medications and/or physiotherapy. Hopefully I won't need any surgery any time soon because the medical bills sure are piling up!

So that's my story so far. I hope that we can resolve this pain, discomfort, constipation and the terrible bloating. I'm so sick of it all!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi pixelcat and welcome to the board









you've been through a lot. and now struggling with chronic constipation. that can be very hard. that's good that your docs are being very thorough with all the testing. i had the sitz marker (bowel motility) test, too. it's a very good diagnostic test to have. like you noticed, this test can tell where there are trouble spots. i didn't have a BM during the entire time of the test and so didn't pass any of the markers. this changed my diagnosis from ibs-c to slow transit constipation (colonic inertia).

good luck with everything. keep us posted.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi! You have been through quite a bit and hope your dr can find an effective way to treat you.

I just completed the sitz marker study done -- all markets were still there.

Don't give up -- you know your body is saying - hey you, yeah you --- pay attention


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

annie7 said:


> hi pixelcat and welcome to the board
> 
> you've been through a lot. and now struggling with chronic constipation. that can be very hard. that's good that your docs are being very thorough with all the testing. i had the sitz marker (bowel motility) test, too. it's a very good diagnostic test to have. like you noticed, this test can tell where there are trouble spots. i didn't have a BM during the entire time of the test and so didn't pass any of the markers. this changed my diagnosis from ibs-c to slow transit constipation (colonic inertia).
> 
> good luck with everything. keep us posted.





Redmapletree said:


> Hi! You have been through quite a bit and hope your dr can find an effective way to treat you.
> I just completed the sitz marker study done -- all markets were still there.
> Don't give up -- you know your body is saying - hey you, yeah you --- pay attention


Thanks to you both  my motility test is now complete. The technician said that it looks like I have slow transit constipation. His guess is that it would take eight days for all of the markers to completely clear my system. Wow! One of the slowest he's ever seen. But not the worst, so at least there is that.

I see my gastroenterologist on the 7th. Hopefully with a plan of attack because I'm very much over all of this!


----------



## CathyRL (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry that you have suffered with this for so long  But I am so pleased that you are finally being treated seriously!

Hope that you get some answers and your appointment goes well! Hang in there!


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

CathyRL said:


> I'm so sorry that you have suffered with this for so long  But I am so pleased that you are finally being treated seriously!
> Hope that you get some answers and your appointment goes well! Hang in there!


Thank you! I feel very fortunate that I found this gastroenterologist. My gynaecologist referred me to her, he must have had an inkling that she would be a good fit. He's another excellent doctor.

Looking forward to progressing now. After nearly four months of pain!


----------

